# Golden "how to" groom your Golden, BEST?



## goldlover68 (Jun 17, 2013)

Anybody have a recommend training video for Grooming Goldens, not for show but just general training? I now have three Golden's and I have had nothing but trouble with using professional groomers....it is better to do it ourselves....


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Check these out

Potomac Valley Golden Retriever Club

Potomac Valley Golden Retriever Club


Potomac Valley Golden Retriever Club


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

The expensive part is getting nice shears (thinning shears and straights) and a nice comb.
Nice shears make a novice groomer look pretty darn good!
For the cost of 5 groomings you can get a set of decent shears.

Do you have a grooming table?
High Velocity dryer?

Those also make the job much more pleasant...


----------



## goldlover68 (Jun 17, 2013)

LibertyME said:


> The expensive part is getting nice shears (thinning shears and straights) and a nice comb.
> Nice shears make a novice groomer look pretty darn good!
> For the cost of 5 groomings you can get a set of decent shears.
> 
> ...


Actually we have a bath, homemade table, lots of good combs, grooming scissors including thinning and clippers with lots of cutting head clip on's. We have been doing our two Golden's for some time (now have a third one), but they just don't look right. 

I think our clippers are not good, we don't have a dryer yet (use lots of beach towels now) and our technique is hit and miss....tell me what clippers you like and other thoughts please...we retired this year, so I have the time, space, money and desire to get good at this....


----------



## JayBen (Aug 30, 2012)

I would recommend Deb Osters "See The Difference" DVD. It's not that much money and really worth checking out. It will help you tremendously.


----------



## KeaColorado (Jan 2, 2013)

I was told not to use clippers on my golden. I do all my grooming myself, which consists of baths and blow dry with the forced air dryer, trimming up the ears, end of tail and feet with thinning shears and grinding nails. That's it. I run a brush through her every now and then, and she's never had a mat or a hot spot. I watched a ton of online tutorials, but the best thing I did was get a lesson from her breeder. If you can befriend someone from your local club, maybe they will let you bring your dog over for a practice session. Our club does an occasional grooming clinic, which would be another good way to learn! I love grooming myself, it is fun and good bonding. And it gives me a reason to clean my bathroom.


----------



## goldlover68 (Jun 17, 2013)

AmbikaGR said:


> Check these out
> 
> Potomac Valley Golden Retriever Club
> 
> ...


This was a great help on getting us going correctly...thanks!


----------



## goldlover68 (Jun 17, 2013)

KeaColorado....thanks for the good comments....by the way my wife and I are both from Colorado...born and raised mu wife in Denver and I in Gunnison, then on to Colo. Sprgs. for high school. We me in Oklahoma going to college, although we now live in KC....Go Broncos....


----------



## quilter (Sep 12, 2011)

Until I got Casper, I didn't bother with trimming and such on my dogs. I just kept them clean and brushed. I trim his ears for entertainment only. I use the instructions from Potomac Valley above.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

No clippers!
Just scissors! Thinning shears and a pair of straight shears.

Watching someone is a BIG help!
learning how to neaten Feet, Ears, Tail will make a big difference...but learning how to thin and where & when to thin the rest of the dog, brings grooming to another level.

When you get past two dogs, a high velocity dryer will change your world! LOL!!

I have a metro 2 speed 4hp dryer taht was great when we had two dogs...
http://www.petedge.com/product/Groo...ri-Speed-Dryers/pc/190/c/191/sc/263/57232.uts

Now I yearn for one of these bad boys!
http://www.petedge.com/product/Groo...II-Blower-Dryer/pc/190/c/191/sc/263/45373.uts




goldlover68 said:


> Actually we have a bath, homemade table, lots of good combs, grooming scissors including thinning and clippers with lots of cutting head clip on's. We have been doing our two Golden's for some time (now have a third one), but they just don't look right.
> 
> I think our clippers are not good, we don't have a dryer yet (use lots of beach towels now) and our technique is hit and miss....tell me what clippers you like and other thoughts please...we retired this year, so I have the time, space, money and desire to get good at this....


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

I have always been lucky with my Goldens. Both RIP Lucky and Buddy have darker fieldy type of coats that is wash and wear. I do have to force dry some areas on Buddy that are hot spot prone. But he does not require much in the way of fancy grooming. I do trim his Grinch feet and nails.


----------



## goldlover68 (Jun 17, 2013)

*High Velocity Dryers*



LibertyME said:


> No clippers!
> Just scissors! Thinning shears and a pair of straight shears.
> 
> Watching someone is a BIG help!
> ...


WOW, That "Bad Boy" might blow the whiskers right off their faces...


----------



## goldlover68 (Jun 17, 2013)

*High Velocity Dryers*



LibertyME said:


> No clippers!
> Just scissors! Thinning shears and a pair of straight shears.
> 
> Watching someone is a BIG help!
> ...


WOW, That "Bad Boy" might blow the whiskers right off their faces...


----------



## darcylee (Jun 28, 2013)

I'm clueless about grooming right now, so I'm definitely saving this thread to spend more time with later! Thanks everyone for your tips!


----------



## PeytonsMommy (Jun 2, 2010)

Hi everyone! I am in a position where I really need to save money and would like to start grooming my goldens. Where do you get the supplies (shears, scissors, etc.)?


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

One thing to keep in mind is to acclimate a dog to your grooming. You want them to love it not hate it. I do not do everything in one shot. One day would be nails and trimming feet. Another day the tail, another the mane and ears etc.


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

Going to emphasize the NO CLIPPERS! They have no place in grooming a GOlden and will not give your the look you want.

The Morningsage Goldens grooming links through the Potomac cub are great. When I started showing Goldens I referred to that a lot. I also spent a lot of time just observing handler friends get dogs ready. Since then another resource I really like is Erik Strickland's grooming video. He does get into lots of the ring preparation, and how to force dry and condition the coat, but the sections on trimming are very detailed on each part of the body so you can see in depth how to work on feet, ears, etc.

The key is buying quality when it comes to shears--the cheap ones are really just a waste of money as they do not hold an edge, and produce as good a result. I also like being able to try shears, as they also have to fit your hand well to be comfortable to work with. I use Geib Buttercuts as they fit my hand well, and give me a good finish. On the web, PetEdge is one of the better priced sources.

My tool list:
7" straight scissor
46 tooth thinning shear
fine stripping knife (good for cleaning up the fluffy stuff on ears)
medium stripping knife (good for removing spay coat)
Mars Coat King double wides in 12 blade and 23 blade (for removing excess undercoat--great during shedding but do not overdo!)
Medium and fine pin combs
palm pad (great for lifting hair on the foot so you can trim it)
Round tipped pin brush


----------



## PeytonsMommy (Jun 2, 2010)

Thanks for the tips Sterregold! I do not show my doggies...is there a good video for just the basics? I would like them to look well groomed of course, but I'm not sure I need something as in depth as instructions for the show ring...or do I? LOL...I'm new to this obviously so I appreciate the help.


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

PeytonsMommy said:


> Thanks for the tips Sterregold! I do not show my doggies...is there a good video for just the basics? I would like them to look well groomed of course, but I'm not sure I need something as in depth as instructions for the show ring...or do I? LOL...I'm new to this obviously so I appreciate the help.



First page, 2nd post in this thread has links to tips on grooming a Golden.


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

PeytonsMommy said:


> Hi everyone! I am in a position where I really need to save money and would like to start grooming my goldens. Where do you get the supplies (shears, scissors, etc.)?


44-20 Thinning Shear

while these may not seem to be a "money saver" for the price they are great. They are an excellent quality and at the best price I have seen them for is at this site. I bought mine there a number of years ago at this same price and still love them. They are used on a regular basis to groom 3 Goldens.


----------



## Pammie (Jan 22, 2011)

LibertyME said:


> When you get past two dogs, a high velocity dryer will change your world! LOL!!


I have always just towel dried- Bryley is a wash and wear kinda guy!! How does a dryer improve the grooming look?


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

AmbikaGR said:


> First page, 2nd post in this thread has links to tips on grooming a Golden.


Yup--This is the page I was referring to as well. Joanne Latoska of Morningsage Goldens originally put it together. Morningsage Goldens Grooming


----------



## PeytonsMommy (Jun 2, 2010)

Hi guys, yes the morning sage page is great...but I was really hoping to find a video. For someone who's never groomed before, some of the details on the morningsage page are kind of hard to visualize.


----------

